# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  تكريم المشاركين بمعسكرات جائزة الحسن للشباب

## معاذ ملحم

تكريم المشاركين بمعسكرات جائزة الحسن للشباب





كرم آمر مدرسة الدروع الملكية الضباط العسكريين والمشرفين المدنيين ومتطوعي الخدمة العامة الذين ساهموا في إنجاح معسكرات جائزة الحسن للشباب لصيف 2009 في قاعة الهاشميين في الجمعية العلمية الملكية،مندوبا عن مدير العقيدة والتدريب المشترك في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الاردنية.
ووقال راعي الحفل ان جائزة الحسن للشباب تعد مفخرة وطنية عريقة قدمت للوطن على مدى تاريخها المشرق الانجاز تلو الانجاز وما نشهده اليوم من مستوى رفيع لهذه الصرح ما كان ليتحقق لولا الارادة والتصميم والمهارات المتميزة والكفاءة الاحترافية والخبرة التراكمية الطويلة لكافة القائمين على إنجاح مسيرتها من ادارات ومدربين اكفاء يعملون بجهد دؤوب وعطاء موصول .
كما ألقى رئيس قسم النشاطات الخارجية في مكتب جائزة الحسن للشباب كلمة اشار فيها الى خطة نشاطات 2009 والمعسكرات التي تم تنفيذها مشيدا بدور القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الاردنية ومديريتي الامن العام والدفاع المدني في دعم برامج جائزة الحسن للشباب وسابلة الحسن ومشاركتهم الثرية في تنمية الشباب وصقل خبراتهم.
وقالت سمر كلداني مديرة جائزة الحسن للشباب لقد اثمر تظافر جهود الكوادر التدريبية العسكرية والمدنية عن تنفيذ المعسكرات الصيفية لعام 2009 لمستويات الجائزة الثلاثة البرونزية والفضية والذهبية والتي شارك فيها ما يقارب 2000 مشارك ومشاركة .

----------

